# Roost problems



## wbrown4 (Nov 27, 2016)

Guys i dont post on here alot but ive got a problem that needs to be addressed. I got hunting rights to a new hole this year that is a decent little spot. I scouted it the wednesday before opening day had between 17 birds in it. Shot it the sunday of opening weekend and had 43 come in killed my limit and got out. There is a good roost about 1000 yards from this hole through the woods. Well that being said i heard some one shooting this roost thursday and friday evening around 6:15! Went and checked my hole saturday morning just to scout it and not the first bird came in only fly overs and there plenty of food in it. And yet again tonight they were shooting the roost again! I have talk to the dnr and reported it twice! What else can i do? Is this the reason my ducks are gone?  Anyone ever have something similar happen like this happen? Thanks


----------



## Marverylo287 (Nov 27, 2016)

It's not illegal to shoot a roost and they aren't your ducks.


----------



## wbrown4 (Nov 27, 2016)

So you telling me its perfect legal to shoot a duck on a roost at  6:15 pm in the evening? If thats the case you might the one shooting it! Sunset is cut off shooting time.


----------



## Marverylo287 (Nov 27, 2016)

oh didn't see that. Or really don't know when sunset is bc I don't hunt that late. Still aren't "your" ducks but gamewarden should do something about what time they are shooting. That's a big ticket. A friend of mine got one for shooting 2 minutes after sunset one night.


----------



## wbrown4 (Nov 27, 2016)

"My ducks" referring to the ones that were using MY hole


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Nov 28, 2016)

Nothing you can do other than what you already done. You're in GA, people are going to bust roost.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 28, 2016)

You have to figure out where they go during the day.Then you can hunt them.Your pond is too close to where they are being shot.They dont feel safe.
Are there any other bodies of water nearby that are accessible to you for scouting?


----------



## wbrown4 (Nov 28, 2016)

No theres not the roost is on the only water and the hunting rights belong to the people that shooting it i believe.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 28, 2016)

wbrown4 said:


> No theres not the roost is on the only water and the hunting rights belong to the people that shooting it i believe.



What kind of ducks are they?


----------



## wbrown4 (Nov 28, 2016)

Woodies


----------



## welderguy (Nov 28, 2016)

wbrown4 said:


> Woodies



Probably going to the creeks and rivers.Plenty of acorns for them there.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 28, 2016)

Your spot might the X for the morning thiers might the  X for the evenings got to get along with your neighbors


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 28, 2016)

I think people that shoot a roost during the beginning of the season are lazy scourges.


----------



## wbrown4 (Nov 28, 2016)

deast1988 said:


> Your spot might the X for the morning thiers might the  X for the evenings got to get along with your neighbors



I understand and completely agree but not at 6:00 in the evening. Its people like these i cant grasp their mindset on how and why  its a good thing to shoot a roost illegaly! And better yet mess up everyones elses hunting around them!


----------



## across the river (Nov 28, 2016)

I have a hard time believing they are shooting a roost that much.  In my experience, I mean from what I have been told, when you shoot a roost, the birds don't come back for a while.   It must be one heck of a roost for them to shoot it day after day.  

In terms of doing something, there really isn't anything you can do other than what you have done.   If there are just  couple of groups coming to your spot and you shoot at them, then it could take a while to replenish, regardless of where they are roosting.  The roost shooting probably isn't really your problem.   If they do in fact have enough birds coming to the "roost" to shoot it that much, then the birds you have seen are a relative drop in the bucket relative to what they are having come in every night.  There are obviously other spots the birds like better.   The best thing you can do is not shoot your place too often.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 28, 2016)

across the river said:


> I have a hard time believing they are shooting a roost that much.  In my experience, I mean from what I have been told, when you shoot a roost, the birds don't come back for a while.   It must be one heck of a roost for them to shoot it day after day.
> 
> In terms of doing something, there really isn't anything you can do other than what you have done.   If there are just  couple of groups coming to your spot and you shoot at them, then it could take a while to replenish, regardless of where they are roosting.  The roost shooting probably isn't really your problem.   If they do in fact have enough birds coming to the "roost" to shoot it that much, then the birds you have seen are a relative drop in the bucket relative to what they are having come in every night.  There are obviously other spots the birds like better.   The best thing you can do is not shoot your place too often.


This. You can't worry about what they do only what you do. Some woody swamps can't take that much pressure. I have one that you can get a good shoot out of about twice a season. Others you can shoot every weekend or every other weekend. MOST holes are not going to produce if you are trying to shoot them multiple times a week. There are a ton of other factors to take into consideration as well.


----------



## wbrown4 (Nov 28, 2016)

across the river said:


> I have a hard time believing they are shooting a roost that much.  In my experience, I mean from what I have been told, when you shoot a roost, the birds don't come back for a while.   It must be one heck of a roost for them to shoot it day after day.
> 
> In terms of doing something, there really isn't anything you can do other than what you have done.   If there are just  couple of groups coming to your spot and you shoot at them, then it could take a while to replenish, regardless of where they are roosting.  The roost shooting probably isn't really your problem.   If they do in fact have enough birds coming to the "roost" to shoot it that much, then the birds you have seen are a relative drop in the bucket relative to what they are having come in every night.  There are obviously other spots the birds like better.   The best thing you can do is not shoot your place too often.



Yes sir it is a pretty decent roost  i have been told by someone that is a reliable source that it holds anywhere from 250-300 birds that lives around that private lake. And i am doing exactly what you sid my hole has been shot once and wont be shot again  until christmas unless birds show back up in good number before then. I try to keep enough holes to where i only try to shoot them 2 or 3 times a year.  Thanks you for the advice.


----------



## welderguy (Nov 28, 2016)

wbrown4 said:


> Yes sir it is a pretty decent roost  i have been told by someone that is a reliable source that it holds anywhere from 250-300 birds that lives around that private lake. And i am doing exactly what you sid my hole has been shot once and wont be shot again  until christmas unless birds show back up in good number before then. I try to keep enough holes to where i only try to shoot them 2 or 3 times a year.  Thanks you for the advice.



You should put out some trail cams on your place. You may have birds using it when you aren't looking.


----------

